# Cuddeback Trail Cam for Sale



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I am selling this great trail cam cause I already have one that I don't use much. Still in the original packaging with all the instructions and stuff that it came with. These Cuddeback are supposed to be one of the best out there. I opened the package and fiddled around with it a little but never had it out of my house or used it. 
Brand new never used. I opened it for inspection but it has never been used. Complete as shipped from Cuddeback Great deal.
I am asking $125 or best offer

High performance D powered IR camera takes color images day and black/white IR images at night. Great camera for heavy duty use in food plots, fields, and all around use.
• 1/4 second trigger speed 
• 36 IR LEDs with illumination range over 100 feet 
• Centered Subject Technology motion sensing 
• Uses up to 32GB SD card (not included) 
• Requires 4 D batteries (not included) 
• Operates up to 12 months or tens of thousands of 
images on a set of batteries 

PM me BPturkeys


----------

